# Brazil weekend 20-21



## BettingMaster (Jul 19, 2008)

My Brazilian bets 
Gremio to beat Cruzeiro @2.32
And for tommorow
Santos over Sport @1.94


----------



## BettingMaster (Jul 21, 2008)

BettingMaster said:
			
		

> My Brazilian bets
> Gremio to beat Cruzeiro @2.32
> And for tommorow
> Santos over Sport @1.94




WON
WON

Cash freaking money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great betting, continue like that man  :idea:


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratz you make here some great picks but i guess you only put some few bucks in that choices  :lol:


----------

